# 3 Rating Newbie Driver May Quit



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm new, given just a few rides these past few weeks. I'm down to 3 stars already. Had no idea riders were so harsh. It kinda hurts, since most were so nice.

Had bad luck one day when system gave me ranges of addresses for pick ups. 

Another day GPS didn't allow u turns and took longer getting to passengers.

It's kinda devastating to be treated so harshly. Most were so nice, too. I'm afraid to continue, afraid of being "attacked" via ratings. And I'm afraid of not trusting uber / google technology.

Hubby is telling me not to passively listen to google maps, put my reading glasses on and look at the screen. Kinda hard to do though. And anyway, those glitches were not normal (address ranges, no u turns). I really needed to depend on the technology though, and I was sweating bullets.

I'm being encouraged not to give up right away. I may try again, but I will be on guard.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Learn the city and then you may drive people around. 

Sorry to be harsh.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello,

1) Don't be afraid...Whats the worst that can happen other than Uber deactivates you. As you will learn, that may be a good thing and at some point you may not care....I'm two months in, am very disillusioned and somewhat could not not care if I was deactivated.
2) There is a lot of good advice in the forum on how to maintain ratings. 
3) You could give one Pax the exact same experience as another and they will rate differently....not much you can do, particularly with the a-holes.
4) Learn your area. I know my area well and can navigate without the GPS to at least the major cross streets. This really helps me feel comfortable.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

I get that feeling sometimes. I tend to take the ratings personally. The fact is that even on fully acceptable rides some passengers will rate low because they have a bee in their bonnet.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Did you clear 100 rides yet? Uber wouldn't take any action before then (according to their support) cause too few rides does not create a good sampling. Just be on time, courteous, and drive safely. Regarding the maps, always ask the pax if they have a preferred route or OK with the maps. There's a lot of info here so take some time and read through the forum, you won't find 99% of the tips and tricks here on Uber's site.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

I feel in most cases people see in a 5 point rating system a 3 would be just average. So if you are nice, got there safe, nothing special the pax will throw you a 4 possible 5. If you are engaging with good conversation where the ride seemed timeless, they bump you a 4 or 5. Sometimes the rider may think they are the only 5 so how could the driver possibly be, and slam you with a 4. I bet the rides that are silent get the low marks. We never quite know whats in the head of some of these pax. At the end of the ride I sometimes say " hope you felt comfortable and safe, I'm going to give you a 5 star passenger rating" they say thanks they did, and will do the same. Also. a lot of riders do not know the 4.6 threshold even exists. To let them know about it may get you 5's.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

These forums have a lot of advice on boosting ratings that is very useful, however...

If you can't see the GPS well enough so that you must listen to it, you may as well give this up. Passengers hate having to hear the turn by turn, and depending only on the aural cues will not give you the information you need far enough in advance of a turn. Your navigation will never be good enough if you do it that way. You would have to know your city EXTREMELY well to offset that, well enough that you don't need the GPS that much.

Perhaps you can try bifocals.


----------



## part-time-uber (Nov 4, 2015)

Many smart phones will play the navigation audio over bluetooth. Perhaps you could wear a bluetooth headset, so that passengers don't hear the audio.

Personally, I think the rating system is BS. As ubreduberdoo points out, with a 5 star system, 3 is average 5 is excellent. There is nothing wrong with being average. By definition, most members of any given sample are average. To consider 5 to be the mark is just unrealistic, particullary if you don't specify that you expect every ride to be a 5. If you were truly considering less than 4.6 to be unacceptable, then realistically, only 92 percent of drivers are acceptable. Moreover, the way uber treats the ratings is more like Pass fail, 5 being a pass, anything else, a degree of failure.

If you go to see a 4 star movie, chances are, you really, really liked it. Very few critics give a movie 5 stars.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Learn the city and then you may drive people around.
> 
> Sorry to be harsh.


I'm out in the built-up, sprawling suburbs of Northern Virginia, not the city.

One day system gave me ranges of addresses for a rider who lived in a gorgeous, sprawling neighborhood with hundreds of McMansions. For example his address was, "24000-26000 Whatever St." I'd never seen that before. Very quiet street, no exact addy. Drove slowly, looked around. Guy came running to me from I don't know where. I apologized profusely, explained the range issue, and he wouldn't have any of it. He looked ticked. Driving to his destination was no problem (a well-known eatery). As he was getting out of my car, I apologized again and told him that I hope he has a wonderful day and he didn't sat anything, just slammed the door hard. Wish I didn't have to be nice.

Second ping also gave ranges for a sprawling apartment complex. Guy called and directed me to him. Told him about the ranges given, no set address. He seemed super nice, and he said that that had also happened to another driver who tried to find him. Getting him to his destination was no problem. But I'm sure he gave me a low rating for that.

They're so unforgiving.

Tried another day, and system resumed giving me exact addresses. Excellent. But then gps was glitchy and wouldn't allow u turns that day. Took longer with more turns, and when I realized where it wanted me to go, I thought, "It made me go through all THAT to get here?" I was ticked. That's why hubby is telling me not to listen and to look at directions and map instead.

That day my rating plummeted even with super nice passenger who was friendly and talkative. I was surprised.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Give it some time. You'll figure out what works best for you. It's can take several months to get a mediocre handle on things. You can also tell people you're just starting out, if it comes up. Perhaps they will cut you a little slack. 

The great thing about this gig is that it kinda sucks. So if you do get deactivated, it's not really such a bad thing. That's something to keep in mind which may help keep it in perspective.


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

The range is not the GPS being glitchy. It is because the rider dropped the pin instead of entering an address for pickup. Don't rely 100% on the GPS, if you know making a u turn is faster, make the u turn.

When you start out, your rating is going to change quite a bit, the more trips you do the more stable it will become. 

Also, remember, the passengers might not rate you the day you provide the ride so you might have a rate drop on Monday but, none of the riders on Monday rated you.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

grams777 said:


> Give it some time. You'll figure out what works best for you. It's can take several months to get a mediocre handle on things. You can also tell people you're just starting out, if it comes up. Perhaps they will cut you a little slack.
> 
> The great thing about this gig is that it kinda sucks. So if you do get deactivated, it's not really such a bad thing. That's something to keep in mind which may help keep it in perspective.


Thanks! You made me feel better. Perhaps i should give it some time and try a bit more.

Won't riders see my low rating and decide to cancel?


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

PhoenicianBlind said:


> I get that feeling sometimes. I tend to take the ratings personally. The fact is that even on fully acceptable rides some passengers will rate low because they have a bee in their bonnet.


Thanks for that. Yes, taking the ratings personally. Work is more than just making a little money. But from now on I'll take all friendliness with a handful of salt.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Salt is bad for blood pressure! I try to look at each passenger as a new and clean start experience. Optimism is one of the few tools at our disposal and frequently works better than gps to set the overall tone of the ride


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1) Don't be afraid...Whats the worst that can happen other than Uber deactivates you. As you will learn, that may be a good thing and at some point you may not care....I'm two months in, am very disillusioned and somewhat could not not care if I was deactivated.
> 2) There is a lot of good advice in the forum on how to maintain ratings.
> ...


Thanks for that. I appreciate the support. True, the worst that can happen is that i get deactivated.

Good idea to read more advice here.

I'll try not to be afraid. I'm afraid of upsetting customers, afraid of low ratings which can ruin my day and make me lose faith in humanity.

True, there's not much i can do about stingy, unfair customers.

I'll do more reading here and gear up for trying again next week.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

annbanan said:


> taking the ratings personally.


The rating system is manipulative and controlling. You aren't coming at this with much in the way of experience, so not much need to beat yourself up over it. Pax are not given any kind of guideline as to how to rate and as it stands, only a 5 star rating is a passing grade, very manipulative.

Get out there and drive. Do your best to learn your area, try to develop your navigation skills by following you own best judgement when you are able. GPS does not help you be a better driver, it is just a tool. Be confident, take control of your car, don't start the trip until you know that your pax are fit to ride. When pax leave, if they are at all pleasant, wish them a good day and tell them you are going to give them 5 stars because anything less is a failing grade. Let them see you do it and move on to the next task.

It may be best to stick to day driving at first. try to put some real hours in if for no other reason than to get comfortable with the work. Figure 10 hours, 27 to 37 rides is "one days work". I don't mean to suggest you need to drive that much, it is just for perspective.  Until you get a bunch of rides in, the rating system is so punitive, you are going to find it much easier to lower than raise your rating...... That may neve change, but hopefully by the time your rating is more stable you wont care so much. Good luck.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> I feel in most cases people see in a 5 point rating system a 3 would be just average. So if you are nice, got there safe, nothing special the pax will throw you a 4 possible 5. If you are engaging with good conversation where the ride seemed timeless, they bump you a 4 or 5. Sometimes the rider may think they are the only 5 so how could the driver possibly be, and slam you with a 4. I bet the rides that are silent get the low marks. We never quite know whats in the head of some of these pax. At the end of the ride I sometimes say " hope you felt comfortable and safe, I'm going to give you a 5 star passenger rating" they say thanks they did, and will do the same. Also. a lot of riders do not know the 4.6 threshold even exists. To let them know about it may get you 5's.


Thanks for saying all that. Made me feel better. I like the thought that 3 is average. It's true! And for the little amount of money paid, "average" should be more than enough. When i try again, I'll see if i can hint a luttle something about the ratings system.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

part-time-uber said:


> Many smart phones will play the navigation audio over bluetooth. Perhaps you could wear a bluetooth headset, so that passengers don't hear the audio.
> 
> Personally, I think the rating system is BS. As ubreduberdoo points out, with a 5 star system, 3 is average 5 is excellent. There is nothing wrong with being average. By definition, most members of any given sample are average. To consider 5 to be the mark is just unrealistic, particullary if you don't specify that you expect every ride to be a 5. If you were truly considering less than 4.6 to be unacceptable, then realistically, only 92 percent of drivers are acceptable. Moreover, the way uber treats the ratings is more like Pass fail, 5 being a pass, anything else, a degree of failure.
> 
> If you go to see a 4 star movie, chances are, you really, really liked it. Very few critics give a movie 5 stars.


Thanks for saying all that! I appreciate the support! .I agree with you. The rating system feels really bad, unfair and harsh. I'm fine with being average for the small amount of pocket change. Uber is causing me to emit bad vibes! Well, I will try again, read advice and see if i can do better.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

You may be right. Not sure yet. I'll see. It may be true that if I prefer audio and can't easily see the gps screen i may have to give it up.

I have perfect 20 20 vision but need reading glasses when reading anything on my smart phone. Of course my glasses are on top of my head or on the seat, but i cannot wear reading glasses while driving. I only need them for reading. I could pull over to read, or read at a red light, but i cant wear reading glasses to drive.



novadrivergal said:


> These forums have a lot of advice on boosting ratings that is very useful, however...
> 
> If you can't see the GPS well enough so that you must listen to it, you may as well give this up. Passengers hate having to hear the turn by turn, and depending only on the aural cues will not give you the information you need far enough in advance of a turn. Your navigation will never be good enough if you do it that way. You would have to know your city EXTREMELY well to offset that, well enough that you don't need the GPS that much.
> 
> Perhaps you can try bifocals.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I leave the turn by turn on for the passengers. Most like it from what I have been told as they know they aren't getting screwed.

How has it impacted my ratings?

Lyft - 4.93 

Uber -4.85


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

I actually wear reading glasses also. My phone is a Blackberry Passport which is large enough that I can see the navigation display without them. I do have to pull them out to read the passenger destination address on either Uber or Lyft and to see the passenger info on Uber. I read it and put the glasses back in the tray behind my gear stick. Maybe a bigger phone would help? I actually ordered bifocals to see if that will work for me. I know if I depended only on the audio my driving would really suck. I like to look and see exactly how far away the next turn is.


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

I ordered this to listen to the nav so PAX didn't have to hear it. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X57CDV4/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

annbanan said:


> I'm new, given just a few rides these past few weeks. I'm down to 3 stars already. Had no idea riders were so harsh. It kinda hurts, since most were so nice.
> 
> Had bad luck one day when system gave me ranges of addresses for pick ups.
> 
> ...


Don't think about the rating just go out and drive and make money


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Don't think about the rating just go out and drive and make money


Thanks! My husband said the same thing.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

annbanan said:


> Thanks! My husband said the same thing.


I never pay attention cause it a joke to begin with plus uber got a 4.3 in the android store.Stay away from bar closing focus early morning airport runs


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

Rivmage said:


> The range is not the GPS being glitchy. It is because the rider dropped the pin instead of entering an address for pickup. Don't rely 100% on the GPS, if you know making a u turn is faster, make the u turn.
> 
> When you start out, your rating is going to change quite a bit, the more trips you do the more stable it will become.
> 
> Also, remember, the passengers might not rate you the day you provide the ride so you might have a rate drop on Monday but, none of the riders on Monday rated you.


Thanks for this. I guess I need to get used to the dropped pins, and I just need to get to pax asap, which hasn't been the case yet.



Aztek98 said:


> I leave the turn by turn on for the passengers. Most like it from what I have been told as they know they aren't getting screwed.
> 
> How has it impacted my ratings?
> 
> ...





Rivmage said:


> I ordered this to listen to the nav so PAX didn't have to hear it.


Thanks! I checked it out. Thanks for showing me what you use.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I never pay attention cause it a joke to begin with plus uber got a 4.3 in the android store.Stay away from bar closing focus early morning airport runs


Hmmm... Maybe I shouldn't pay attention as well. Thanks for that.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

novadrivergal said:


> I actually wear reading glasses also. My phone is a Blackberry Passport which is large enough that I can see the navigation display without them. I do have to pull them out to read the passenger destination address on either Uber or Lyft and to see the passenger info on Uber. I read it and put the glasses back in the tray behind my gear stick. Maybe a bigger phone would help? I actually ordered bifocals to see if that will work for me. I know if I depended only on the audio my driving would really suck. I like to look and see exactly how far away the next turn is.


Thanks! I appreciate this. Next time I accept a trip I'll read the directions first. I've been depending on the audio. I didn't realize that reading the directions is important. It's true that the audio sometimes gives a turn at the last second.


----------



## annbanan (Nov 3, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> I leave the turn by turn on for the passengers. Most like it from what I have been told as they know they aren't getting screwed.
> 
> How has it impacted my ratings?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm glad to hear that the audio hasn't negatively impacted your ratings. I really like the audio. Once they are in the car they sometimes tell me where to turn. My problem has been getting to the passengers quickly.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

@annaban

You are able to text the pax for their exact address, I do this when they drop a pin instead of typing an actual address (this is the reason for the address range versus a precise address). This lets them know you are attempting to find them directly, and that you care. Once you reach out to them you can start driving toward their range and after they answer you, you can type that address into Google Maps - voila!

Also, let the pax know when they get in the car, say something along the lines of:

"Sorry the pick-up address entered didn't give me an exact address, only a range so thank you for responding to my message so that I could find you so easily."

Follow up with, "Sometimes it's easier to just type in the actual address you're at if you know it, that way it sends the exact address to me instead of a range."

etc.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

People that have been deactivated have never been happier and people who have quit have never been happier.


----------



## Giavonna (Nov 10, 2015)

annbanan said:


> I'm new, given just a few rides these past few weeks. I'm down to 3 stars already. Had no idea riders were so harsh. It kinda hurts, since most were so nice.
> 
> Had bad luck one day when system gave me ranges of addresses for pick ups.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

novadrivergal said:


> If you can't see the GPS well enough so that you must listen to it, you may as well give this up. Passengers hate having to hear the turn by turn, and depending only on the aural cues will not give you the information you need far enough in advance of a turn. Your navigation will never be good enough if you do it that way. You would have to know your city EXTREMELY well to offset that, well enough that you don't need the GPS that much.


Bad advice. Audio navigation exists for a reason, because it's not safe to keep looking at your phone while driving.

I've never had a rider complain about me using it- if they did, I would say OK, for the rest of the ride, the rider can give me directions, and if they can't get me where we are going, I'm going to have to use the GPS.

Telling people to "learn your area" is pretty useless, too. It's like saying "be a 5-star driver" or "don't make any mistakes"- it's not wrong, just useless. Do you think drivers DON'T want to know their way around?

I drive in a metro area that covers 2 counties, 20 or 30 cities, and thousands of square miles. No one knows every street and building in the entire area. That is a ridiculous idea and why we have tools like GPS. Almost every day I drive for Uber, I'm in neighborhoods I've never been in before. How am I supposed to know my way around a place I've never been? Am I supposed to take a year and drive every mile of every street in this huge area, and try to memorize them, just in case someday someone will want to be picked up or dropped off there? Sounds pretty stupid, right? Especially when we have GPS.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> "Sorry the pick-up address entered didn't give me an exact address, only a range so thank you for responding to my message so that I could find you so easily."
> .


More like "Sorry you couldn't enter the precise address, which made it harder to find you."


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

Agree with others here that the ratings system is BS. So where else in life (where you are rated) are you required to get most all perfect scores (5's)
in order just to stay afloat ? Compare this to the Olympics, where an excellent performance is often an 8 or maybe even a 9. A perfect score
of 10 is extremely rare and mostly impossible. So where does Uber get off decativating people at the equivalent of a letter grade of "B" ? Mathematically and logically, it doesn't make sense. ( and just FYI i'm a 4.91)


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Joe Falcone said:


> Agree with others here that the ratings system is BS. So where else in life (where you are rated) are you required to get most all perfect scores (5's)
> in order just to stay afloat ? Compare this to the Olympics, where an excellent performance is often an 8 or maybe even a 9. A perfect score
> of 10 is extremely rare and mostly impossible. So where does Uber get off decativating people at the equivalent of a letter grade of "B" ? Mathematically and logically, it doesn't make sense. ( and just FYI i'm a 4.91)


Agreed. Even when I won Dancing with the Stars, the judges rarely gave me above an 8.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

my ratings has gone to hell 4.63 after 180 or so trips, its a joke


----------

